# Delta problems



## Kauai Kid (Aug 10, 2016)

How are the Delta problems trickling down to the Islands?

We'll be flying in from LAX to HNL  and then on to LIH before too long.

Don't understand how a big corporation can bungle things up so badly.  I have a UPS at home and have unplugged 115v power to my computer and the UPS picks it right up.

Sterling


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 10, 2016)

Chaos Reigns in Aftermath of Delta Power Outage - by Jenni Ryall/ World/ Mashable/ mashable.com

"Early on Monday morning, passengers of Delta Airlines woke to news that there would be mass delays across the entire network. 

The issue stemmed from a power outage at Atlanta at 2:30 a.m. ET and affected Delta flights globally. At 10:30 a.m. ET, the airline released a statement saying hundreds of flights have been canceled but systems are beginning to improve.

"Delta has canceled approximately 300 flights due to a power outage impacting Delta operations systemwide," the statement read. "As of 10:30 a.m. ET, Delta operated 800 of its nearly 6,000 scheduled flights. While systems are improving and flights are resuming, delays and cancellations continue."..."





Anchorage Airport, Alaska after Delta system outage.
Image: Munjal Munshi / Twitter 



Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 10, 2016)

Complexity Makes Airline Computer Systems Vunerable - by David Koenig, Associated Press/ AP/ apnewsarchive.com


"DALLAS (AP) — Twice in less than a month, a major airline was paralyzed by a computer outage that prevented passengers from checking in and flights from taking off.

Last month, it took Southwest days to recover from a breakdown it blamed on a faulty router. On Monday, it was Delta's turn, as a power outage crippled the airline's information technology systems and forced it to cancel or delay hundreds of flights. Delta employees had to write out boarding passes by hand, and at one airport they resurrected a dot-matrix printer from the graveyard of 1980s technology.

Why do these kinds of meltdowns keep happening?

The answer is that airlines depend on huge, overlapping and complex IT systems to do just about everything, from operating flights to handling ticketing, boarding, websites and mobile-phone apps. And after years of rapid consolidation in the airline business, these computer systems may be a hodgepodge of parts of varying ages and from different merger partners..."





Jenna Raspanti and other travelers talk on their cell phones as they stand in line at the Delta ticketing counter at Washington's Ronald Reagan Washington National Airport, Monday, Aug. 8, 2016. Raspanti is trying to get to San Francisco after her Delta flight was delayed. Delta Air Lines delayed or canceled hundreds of flights Monday after its computer systems crashed, stranding thousands of people on a busy travel day. (AP Photo/Carolyn Kaster)


Richard


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks:  As of Thu 8/11/16 Delta still has issues.

One of the key engineering principles of good design is the KISS Principal.  Keep It Simple Stupid.

Sounds like Delta and Southwest went for the Keep It Complex Design, bailing wire and duct tape.

Hopefully, things will be sorted out before our Feb Delta trip to the Islands.

Reminds me of high tech cars that turn on the windshield wipers when it rains so the driver doesn't have to think.  :hysterical:

Thanks, Sterling


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2016)

Sterling when are you going in February? We'll be there      2-11-17 to 2-25-17.


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 11, 2016)

Kauai Kid said:


> How are the Delta problems trickling down to the Islands?
> 
> We'll be flying in from LAX to HNL  and then on to LIH before too long.
> 
> ...



If only it were that simple. We can google anything on demand. Imagine if a data center were on a UPS. It's easy to be a critic from the living room.


----------



## lizap (Aug 12, 2016)

Still will fly DL anytime I can.  Flew F twice in the last month MSY-MSP and it was a fantastic experience. DL's domestic F product is vastly better than AAs..


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 12, 2016)

I leave on Saturday and I hope they get this crap figured out.  Thankfully we are on Alaska Airlines but my cousin is flying Delta to our final destination from their home airport...what a mess...




Kauai Kid said:


> Thanks:  As of Thu 8/11/16 Delta still has issues.
> 
> One of the key engineering principles of good design is the KISS Principal.  Keep It Simple Stupid.
> 
> ...


----------



## jestme (Aug 12, 2016)

Kauai Kid said:


> Thanks:  As of Thu 8/11/16 Delta still has issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder if driverless smart cars have to turn on wipers at all, or if they already know where they are going so why bother.....:rofl:


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 12, 2016)

billymach4 said:


> If only it were that simple. We can google anything on demand. Imagine if a data center were on a UPS. It's easy to be a critic from the living room.



The system, if it is a system at all, certainly can be designed better than Southwest's and Delta's.

Glad I don't have stock in those two companies.  Imagine the costs associated with these snafu's.

Perhaps Delta and Southwest could let a contract with Russian hackers to design a really robust system that is beyond criticism.

Sterling


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 13, 2016)

More Airline Outages Predicted As Carriers Grapple With 1960s Technology - From Reuters/ VB/ venturebeat.com

"(Reuters) – Airlines will likely suffer more disruptions like the one that grounded about 2,000 Delta flights this week because major carriers have not invested enough to overhaul reservations systems based on technology dating to the 1960s, airline industry and technology experts told Reuters.

Airlines have spent heavily to introduce new features such as automated check-in kiosks, real-time luggage tracking and slick mobile apps. But they have avoided the steep cost of rebuilding their reservations systems from the ground up, former airline executives said.

Scott Nason, former chief information officer at American Airlines  said long-term investments in computer technology were a tough sell when he worked there..."





Above: Passengers check in at a counter of Delta Air Lines in Mexico City, Mexico, August 8, 2016.
Image Credit: REUTERS/Ginnette Riquelme/File Photo


Richard


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Aug 14, 2016)

Kauai Kid said:


> Thanks:  As of Thu 8/11/16 Delta still has issues.
> 
> One of the key engineering principles of good design is the KISS Principal.  Keep It Simple Stupid.
> 
> ...



As a long time computer programmer, I will remind everybody of the old programmer saw:

If builders built building the way programmers wrote programs, 
The first woodpecker that came along would destroy civilization. . .

P.S. I got caught in San Antonio with the Southwest reservation crash. . .


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 14, 2016)

Mainframe usage and technology did not died off ... the human factor and replacement parts has. 

Sort of like the USAF's B-52 bombers ...


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Aug 14, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> Mainframe usage and technology did not died off ... the human factor and replacement parts has.
> 
> Sort of like the USAF's B-52 bombers ...



They're still making replacement parts. . .but people?

Remember, Medicare is stiil a mainframe system!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 14, 2016)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> They're still making replacement parts. . .but people?
> 
> Remember, Medicare is stiil a mainframe system!



I am referring to SKILLED and EXPERIENCED mainframe support personnel.


----------



## vbk (Aug 14, 2016)

We flew into Lihue yesterday from Maui and from what they said, still some trickle-down issues. So glad we used United this year because I doubt we would have made it to Maui on Monday. 

Sterling, weather here at Ali'i Kai has cleared so far. Great rainbows and some sun is waiting for you.

Valerie


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 14, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> I am referring to SKILLED and EXPERIENCED mainframe support personnel.



You all are missing the point here. Mainframe computing still exists, however the footprint is that of just yet another server in the Data Center. 

Delta's problem was caused by a fire that knocked out hundreds of servers in as you are all alluding to a very complex system.

Who knows if some of those affected servers were on the mainframe tier. Who cares. They had a plan, and it failed miserably. No surprise here. Most real Data Center recovery plans can't be predicted. You can test and train for a planned disaster. However the real disaster never materializes as scripted. Plain and simple Murphy and his laws.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm surprised Delta doesn't have replicated servers in a geographically remote location as part of their disaster recovery system. We do that for small businesses, and I can't think of any reason other than cost why Delta wouldn't do similarly.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 14, 2016)

Ken555 said:


> I'm surprised Delta doesn't have replicated servers in a geographically remote location as part of their disaster recovery system. We do that for small businesses, and I can't think of any reason other than cost why Delta wouldn't do similarly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I am sure they do. Something obviously went horribly wrong. Like I said this has Murphy all over the place.

Here is another thread I created.
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=245199


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 15, 2016)

We flew last Thursday, the 11 th, SEA-ATL with no problems.  Glad we weren't flying earlier that week. 

i also felt sorry for all the workers that had to pick up all the pieces. Too often we see people angry at the ticket or gate agent. It's not their fault .


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Aug 15, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> I am referring to SKILLED and EXPERIENCED mainframe support personnel.



That's what I am implying. . . 

I am one of them, and retirement is coming soon.


----------

